# Peaceful tankmate



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey all, we have one electric yellow lab, one kandago redfin female and two lionhead cichlids in a tank, the balance is good all relativly peacful. We want to add a colourful peacock that won't disrupt the peaceful tank and overdominate it's tankmates, any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

get 2 more female kadango reds and a male


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Go for a blue Peacock

Plenty to choose from, means you'll get another colour in there, and while there would be little chance of yellow lab reacting with yellow peacock anyway you'll discount that possibility with blue.

Maybe something like 'Ngara' or 'Cobue" as they don't get as big and aggressive as 'red shoulders'


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

firenzena said:


> Go for a blue Peacock
> 
> Plenty to choose from, means you'll get another colour in there, and while there would be little chance of yellow lab reacting with yellow peacock anyway you'll discount that possibility with blue.
> 
> Maybe something like 'Ngara' or 'Cobue" as they don't get as big and aggressive as 'red shoulders'


thanks for the advice. I was thinking a stuatgranti. Think that would work? I was also thinking a redfin male but I thought this would up the aggression with the female kandago redfin in there. Not interested in breeding them, breeding blue haps take up enough time


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

:x A male stuatgranti *will* breed with your kadango!


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

josmoloco said:


> :x A male stuatgranti *will* breed with your kadango!


 would a male kandago would be more aggresive than a stuatgranti under those conditions, that's the main factor I'm looking for is keeping aggresion to a minimum


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

The stuartgranti *could* breed with your kadango, so* could* the lab if he were male.

As you say if aggression is primary concern i would suggest a10-12cm peacock such as mentioned above would be way more harmonious than a fish that will get to 20cm.

In that 180l tank you could add more than one fish also. 2-3 more would be fine I would think and aggression if any would be dispersed even further. You will always have a tank leader but prudent choices you'll be sweet as.


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

firenzena said:


> The stuartgranti *could* breed with your kadango, so* could* the lab if he were male.
> 
> As you say if aggression is primary concern i would suggest a10-12cm peacock such as mentioned above would be way more harmonious than a fish that will get to 20cm.
> 
> In that 180l tank you could add more than one fish also. 2-3 more would be fine I would think and aggression if any would be dispersed even further. You will always have a tank leader but prudent choices you'll be sweet as.


thanks heaps for your knowledge. I think I will go with one of your choices in blue peacocks. I do want to put in a couple more fish, just wanted some differnt colouration. Would you reccomend a sunshine peacock also? I would prefer to stick to aulonocara with different colourations.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

If by sunshine you are talking Baenschi then yes.
Ruby red would also be a go. 
The straight maleri's(reds and golds) in my experience can be more fractious.

Red empresses(red/blues), electras(purple), or lithobates( dark blue and stunning yellow blaze) could also do well in that setup.

You never can be sure about an individual fish temperament but they are all typically benign in nature.


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

firenzena said:


> If by sunshine you are talking Baenschi then yes.
> Ruby red would also be a go.
> The straight maleri's(reds and golds) in my experience can be more fractious.
> 
> ...


thanks very much. Mega mega helpful. Will take all these species into account


----------



## jrnj5k (Feb 9, 2010)

peacocks are docile


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jrnj5k said:


> peacocks are docile


Some peacocks are docile, depends on the species, and the tank size.

This is about a 45 gallon tank? What are the dimensions?


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> jrnj5k said:
> 
> 
> > peacocks are docile
> ...


my current tank has alot of rockwork and is 102cm length x 42cm wide x 44cm high, although over next couple of months upgrading to a new tank at 147 length x 40 wide x 50 high

My current tank


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'd just like to add something here. I also agree about the prospect of a blue peacock.

But the most aggressive Aulonocara that I ever had was a wild caught Cobue reef one. It absolutely dominated my 125g mixed Hap/Peacock/mbuna tank. It claimed a little over half the tank and aggressively chased all other fish away; except oddly, other peacocks...even males of other species. That Cobue was also the most stunning blue that I've ever seen on any fish...so if you can find one, buy it. It made S. Fryeri look pale---I'm not joking.


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

the hybrid peacocks seem to be alittle on the aggressive side to my knowledge


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

oldcatfish said:


> I'd just like to add something here. I also agree about the prospect of a blue peacock.
> 
> But the most aggressive Aulonocara that I ever had was a wild caught Cobue reef one. It absolutely dominated my 125g mixed Hap/Peacock/mbuna tank. It claimed a little over half the tank and aggressively chased all other fish away; except oddly, other peacocks...even males of other species. That Cobue was also the most stunning blue that I've ever seen on any fish...so if you can find one, buy it. It made S. Fryeri look pale---I'm not joking.


hey there, I ended up deciding to get 3 more fish, aulonocara baenschi(just got it and it's really peaceful), aulonocara rubences(really finding it hard to find one) and a o. Lithobates(coming soon). When we upgrade to the bigger tank I also want to add a rusty but a little sketchy about it being mbuna. I know yellow labs are to but not sure the rustys would be ok in our tank. Everywhere says they are peaceful but how do you think they would go in my tank?


----------



## kreature (Feb 26, 2010)

First time writing in
I have a 50 gallon with 7 yellow labs. 4 males 3 females. They breed regularly, but the fry are n't making it. I am hoping to set up a community tank, but always seem to get caught not doing enough research before I buy.
Suggestions on how to do this much appreciated. I'm thinking reduce on the labs and get something else? But what? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

kreature said:


> First time writing in
> I have a 50 gallon with 7 yellow labs. 4 males 3 females. They breed regularly, but the fry are n't making it. I am hoping to set up a community tank, but always seem to get caught not doing enough research before I buy.
> Suggestions on how to do this much appreciated. I'm thinking reduce on the labs and get something else? But what? Thanks for the help in advance!


right now you are posting on my thread. You need to go to a discussion and start your own thread for people to read it and help out. Yellow labs are really versitile, can mix them with most cichlids, as for what other cichlids you put with the labs is another story. What fish are you interested in?


----------



## kreature (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a chance to get some peacocks, but not sure this would work. I've also heard that acei tanzania might work too. Problem is I'm new at this and don't want to make a mistake, but also would like some variety in the tank. How many cichlids would a 50 gallon hold?


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

kreature said:


> I have a chance to get some peacocks, but not sure this would work. I've also heard that acei tanzania might work too. Problem is I'm new at this and don't want to make a mistake, but also would like some variety in the tank. How many cichlids would a 50 gallon hold?


what the tank will hold all depends on the cichlids you choose needs. Generally, peacocks will mix with yellow labs, but if you choose any aulonocara that really crosses out getting any mbuna because generally mbuna are aggressive with exceptions of course. So you really need to decide on what kind of tank you want. Mbuna tanks generally hold more fish, the rule is about 10L per mbuna. But if you choose a community tank you can have yellow labs, rusty cichlids (another peaceful mbuna), peacocks (eg A. baenschi, A. stuatgranti, peacocks have a huge array of colours) and a choice of Haps ( like C. borelyi,O. lithobates etc). It all really depends on your taste. As I have said yellow labs are really versitile and will go with just about anything, and if you make diligent choices on the other fish you add, you should have a well balanced tank.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Kreature, you will have more success if you start a separate thread, but here are a few suggestions. I think it is great you are trying to plan ahead :wink: 
Your stocking will depend to some extent on the "footprint" of your tank; in other words, the length and width. The height really isn't important in terms of space. 
Are the fry being eaten or dying because of something else?
In terms of a community tank, if you are talking about fish that might be compatible with your yellow labs, you could get a group of one other species, or you could remove the three extra male labs and possibly get two other mbuna species. 
Rusties would be good with labs; they are very mild-mannered and beautiful. Peacocks may be too big for your tank, so knowing the dimensions would help. Here are stocking suggestions for 40-gallon and 55-gallon tanks:
[url=http://www.cichlid-forum.com/...w.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_40g.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Kreature, you will have more success if you start a separate thread, but here are a few suggestions. I think it is great you are trying to plan ahead :wink: 
Your stocking will depend to some extent on the "footprint" of your tank; in other words, the length and width. The height really isn't important in terms of space. 
Are the fry being eaten or dying because of something else?
In terms of a community tank, if you are talking about fish that might be compatible with your yellow labs, you could get a group of one other species, or you could remove the three extra male labs and possibly get two other mbuna species. 
Rusties would be good with labs; they are very mild-mannered and beautiful. Peacocks and haps may be too big for your tank, so knowing the dimensions would help. Here are some stocking suggestions for 40-gallon and 55-gallon tanks:
[url=http://www.cichlid-forum.com/...w.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_40g.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I suggest adding a Placidochromis phenochilus (Tanzania). They are Haps, not Peacocks, but they are very peaceful and one of the most beautiful of the blue African Cichlids.

I have two males, in different tanks. The one with my shy Frontosas is quite a character. I call him my freshwater clown. He actually "plays" with the dominate male Front. I often see him pushing the Front sideways. I hope I can get a picture of him doing it someday.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

A Placidochromis phenochilus is too large for a 45-gallon tank.


----------

